# [Possible Spoilers] Has anyone else done the May Day Tour?



## lucitine (Apr 30, 2020)

How did it go for you?

I just finished my tour and found it to be just difficult enough for it to be fun. I missed out on something though  did an unnecessary step


----------



## Mint (Apr 30, 2020)

I ate too many of the fruit and missed out on some vouchers.


----------



## toonafeesh (Apr 30, 2020)

I had fun! I missed out on some vouchers too lol but overall it was cute and challenging enough


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 30, 2020)

Still April 30 for me, sadly. Does it need to be May 1, or must I wait until past 5AM May 1?


----------



## PearlDragoness (Apr 30, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Still April 30 for me, sadly. Does it need to be May 1, or must I wait until past 5AM May 1?


Same here. Can't wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 30, 2020)

I managed to do it and collect everything, I really hope that this isn't all the event entails since it lasts a week but I guess we'll see


----------



## Insulaire (Apr 30, 2020)

I saw that if you fail any part of the maze before finishing, you can use the Rescue app while still in the maze and it will reset everything over for you— can’t verify, but worth remembering


----------



## Clock (Apr 30, 2020)

Not yet, it’s not showing up, it’s May 1 in my time, do I have to TT to fix it?
(Edit) I TT’d back and forth 4/30 to 5/1 and Nook didn’t mention May Day ticket, am I doing something wrong?
Its the same thing with the bunny day when zipper didn’t show up until April 2.
Just ignore this


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 30, 2020)

There's a maze?


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 30, 2020)

No but so was in June today and found a surfboard in the shop lol.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 30, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I saw that if you fail any part of the maze before finishing, you can use the Rescue app while still in the maze and it will reset everything over for you— can’t verify, but worth remembering


Aw man, I wish I tried before I left 



Mint said:


> I ate too many of the fruit and missed out on some vouchers.


I did the same


----------



## Raz (Apr 30, 2020)

Wait, is it a one-time only event? Single try? It's still April 30, 10:45 pm here


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 30, 2020)

Aw... I missed out on the other vouchers. I only need one fruit... T-T It was fun though!


----------



## lucitine (Apr 30, 2020)

Raz said:


> Wait, is it a one-time only event? Single try? It's still April 30, 10:45 pm here


I have a feeling it is, which is really sad..
Nobody has sad anything about being able to go back


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 30, 2020)

Raz said:


> Wait, is it a one-time only event? Single try? It's still April 30, 10:45 pm here



Supposedly only one ticket per account/file.


----------



## Raz (Apr 30, 2020)

lucitine said:


> I have a feeling it is, which is really sad..
> Nobody has sad anything about being able to go back





Khaelis said:


> Supposedly only one ticket per account/file.


Damn... That means we're possibly seeing the first missable items in NH, right? I'm guessing there are rewards that are missable if you fail, since there's no chance to retry.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 30, 2020)

Raz said:


> Damn... That means we're possibly seeing the first missable items in NH, right? I'm guessing there are rewards that are missable if you fail, since there's no chance to retry.


There's a chance for retry. Going to retry it right now to get all the vouchers.


----------



## Raz (Apr 30, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> There's a chance for retry. Going to retry it right now to get all the vouchers.


Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## CodyYuki (Apr 30, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> There's a chance for retry. Going to retry it right now to get all the vouchers.


Can anyone detail about it and what to look out for for Misable items?


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 30, 2020)

Raz said:


> Thanks for clarifying!


I forgot to add.. I think you shouldn't leave the May Day Tour island so you could try again.


----------



## h1pst4r (Apr 30, 2020)

I accidentally TT'd to May 1 today (it's April 30 here) because I forgot about the event... there was no option for me to get the ticket when I went to RS? How do you get it? Edit: I was at May 1, 7AM before I went back. Do I have to wait until a certain time?


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 30, 2020)

CodyYuki said:


> Can anyone detail about it and what to look out for for Misable items?


The way how you use your tools and resources are the challenge and you could retry it in exchange for a small amount of miles.

@h1pst4r
I'm not sure if TTing forward will trigher the event. In my local time, it's already May 1 and I only triggered it by going to Tom Nook.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 30, 2020)

i've also seen that you can do the maze once per day during the event period. i'm not sure how true that is though.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 30, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> There's a chance for retry. Going to retry it right now to get all the vouchers.


Wait, how do we retry?


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 30, 2020)

lucitine said:


> Wait, how do we retry?


You shouldn't leave the island though and call rescue service. Wilbur mentioned it after I first completed the maze. He said I couls reset it the maze again.


----------



## lucitine (Apr 30, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> You shouldn't leave the island though and call rescue service. Wilbur mentioned it after I first completed the maze. He said I couls reset it the maze again.


Dangit
I wasn't paying attention. I've already left, sadly


----------



## h1pst4r (Apr 30, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> @h1pst4r
> I'm not sure if TTing forward will trigher the event. In my local time, it's already May 1 and I only triggered it by going to Tom Nook.



Hmm okay! I went back to April 30 (my actual time), so hopefully I can get the ticket tomorrow. Thank you!!


----------



## Y_a_h_i_k_o (Apr 30, 2020)

I tried it, but was stuck in the beginning with no fruit to eat. Nothing I can do. I didn't know I could call the rescue service to reset the maze so... I just left the game. Apparently, I've lost my only chance to do the event. Nice, very nice.
I haven't met Rover, I haven't get any bell ticket, nothing. And in addition, I've completely lost all my stuff. No pole, no axe, nothing. 

I really don't like that event. I don't like maze, I don't like getting stuck without any tip, I don't like to have no chance to do that again and loose all my inventory...

Thanks, Nintendo.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 30, 2020)

So is it just a one time thing? I just did mine and thought you could buy more tickets but there's no May Day tickets in the Nook Stop so I guess not? 
I wonder what the purpose of meeting Rover was he seemed interested in your island and said something like 'maybe we'll meet again'. Thought that would be on other May Day tours but seems that's not a thing...


----------



## TearsFromEatingFlan (Apr 30, 2020)

I ended up retrying because I ate too many fruit before I could hit the last rock to access the vouchers. Other than that, it was okay, I did enjoy the puzzle but I felt it wasn't.....as exciting as I hoped. And the briefcase? That's all I got!?!


----------



## Raz (Apr 30, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> You shouldn't leave the island though and call rescue service. Wilbur mentioned it after I first completed the maze. He said I couls reset it the maze again.



Ok, just to clarify:

- you can retry the maze IF (and only this way) you call the rescue service while you're still inside the maze

Is that right?


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 30, 2020)

Raz said:


> Ok, just to clarify:
> 
> - you can retry the maze IF (and only this way) you call the rescue service while you're still inside the maze
> 
> Is that right?



Yes. Wilbur will inform you the first time you talk to him after the introduction of the maze. I would like to hope that there's more to this than meets the eye. AND I really like Rover! I hope he visits our island someday.


----------



## raqball (Apr 30, 2020)

How do you get the ticket to do the tour? From Tom Nook?


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 30, 2020)

raqball said:


> How do you get the ticket to do the tour? From Tom Nook?


Yes. Isabelle will inform you in the morning announcement as well.


----------



## Raz (Apr 30, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> Yes.


Thank you! 

I'm just trying to get everything right before trying the event tomorrow. I have some propensity to screw up my opportunities, so I'm always overly cautious lol


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't even know what anyone's talking about.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 30, 2020)

I can't wait to try it tomorrow


----------



## lucitine (Apr 30, 2020)

blueasteria said:


> I tried it, but was stuck in the beginning with no fruit to eat. Nothing I can do. I didn't know I could call the rescue service to reset the maze so... I just left the game. Apparently, I've lost my only chance to do the event. Nice, very nice.
> I haven't met Rover, I haven't get any bell ticket, nothing. And in addition, I've completely lost all my stuff. No pole, no axe, nothing.
> 
> I really don't like that event. I don't like maze, I don't like getting stuck without any tip, I don't like to have no chance to do that again and loose all my inventory...
> ...


How did you lose your stuff? Have you tried talking to Wilbur or nook to see if you can get the stuff back? 

Also, Wilbur does tell you that you can ask for tips and ask go reset. How come you didn't go back to him? I don't think it's possible to get stuck without access to Wilbur.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



raqball said:


> How do you get the ticket to do the tour? From Tom Nook?


Yep, talk to Tom and he'll give you a ticket.


Reginald Fairfield said:


> I don't even know what anyone's talking about.


There's a maze event for May Day that runs from May 1 - 7


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 30, 2020)

It's weird that their stuff was not given back. When I returned to my island I got my stuff back no problem


----------



## lucitine (May 1, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> It's weird that their stuff was not given back. When I returned to my island I got my stuff back no problem


Im guessing that it's because they just quit the game when they got stuck in the maze. I feel like there should still be a way to get the stuff back though.


----------



## h1pst4r (May 1, 2020)

Random thought- I have Rover’s amiibo so I think I’m going to try to scan him in after the maze tomorrow...


----------



## zooblenoodle (May 1, 2020)

yep, may day tour is only once it seems. :c i didn't go back to get the other bell vouches but oh well...
in other news, scanning rover's amiibo does work now!!! there's not much to see except some dialogue but i'm playing with him in harv's island! :3


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

It was pretty fun, do wish that we did get more puzzle islands though. I ate too much fruit so missed out on some of the vouchers so did reset twice because I can’t stand not completely clearing it.


----------



## lucitine (May 1, 2020)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> It was pretty fun, do wish that we did get more puzzle islands though. I ate too much fruit so missed out on some of the vouchers so did reset twice because I can’t stand not completely clearing it.


I agree. I thought that this would mean more "minigame" islands, so I am a bit disappointed that its a one off event.


----------



## Bioness (May 1, 2020)

h1pst4r said:


> Hmm okay! I went back to April 30 (my actual time), so hopefully I can get the ticket tomorrow. Thank you!!



You can change your region/time zone and trigger it. You do still need the time synchronized though.


----------



## Soigne (May 1, 2020)

so what exactly do you do during this event?


----------



## lucitine (May 1, 2020)

Soigne said:


> so what exactly do you do during this event?


You just do a maze. There are obstacles in the way and you have to use whats given to you in order to solve the "puzzles"


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

I've finished the maze and it wasn't as hard as I thought. My only hint I could ever give to everyone is to always hold back on fruits, think about the surrounding trees and count the fruits you might encounter. There are times it's not necessary to eat them, at least, save some for the last.



Spoiler: don't open if you don't want to get spoiled i'm not responsible for anything once u do




Tree stumps aren't necessary to dig out.
Bushes are a must to dig out.
Save 3 fruits for the bell vouchers at the very left-most bottom before talking to Rover.
Try to always stop and think of the possible moves before you go somewhere. The maze is not time-limited so always take your time.


----------



## sicklewillow (May 1, 2020)

I really wished it's not a one time deal. It would be great to have one puzzle island per day.


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> I really wished it's not a one time deal. It would be great to have one puzzle island per day.





Spoiler: spoilers pls dont look if u dont want any



Wilbur did say "you won't be going back to the same May Day tour if you leave" assuming there's more May Day tours after this but with more difficulty? He'd say "this will be the only May Day tour you can go to" if it was the only one or smth. Let's just wait for the next day and see if it's the last.


----------



## mirukushake (May 1, 2020)

zooblenoodle said:


> yep, may day tour is only once it seems. :c i didn't go back to get the other bell vouches but oh well...
> in other news, scanning rover's amiibo does work now!!! there's not much to see except some dialogue but i'm playing with him in harv's island! :3



Rover's amiibo has worked since the version 1.2.0 update. Reese and Cyrus work now too.


----------



## zooblenoodle (May 1, 2020)

mirukushake said:


> Rover's amiibo has worked since the version 1.2.0 update. Reese and Cyrus work now too.


WHOA REALLY? i swear i tried to scan his amiibo again about two days ago... ah well, i'm still excited regardless that i could finally take photos with him ^^


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 1, 2020)

you can only go once???? 

and yes i scanned rover's amiibo earlier too. i love him!


----------



## lucitine (May 1, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> you can only go once????
> 
> and yes i scanned rover's amiibo earlier too. i love him!


So far, it looks like you can only go once =/


----------



## Katie97 (May 1, 2020)

It was fun! Got the briefcase and 4 bell vouchers. Missed out on the other 4 bell vouchers because I was missing one fruit! How do I redeem the bell vouchers, just go to the store?


----------



## Dormire (May 1, 2020)

Katie97 said:


> It was fun! Got the briefcase and 4 bell vouchers. Missed out on the other 4 bell vouchers because I was missing one fruit! How do I redeem the bell vouchers, just go to the store?


Check your mailbox! And I guess sell it to the Nook twins?


----------



## McRibbie (May 1, 2020)

Managed to get through the maze easily enough (although I did use Justin's guide), met Rover and got the briefcase... but ran out of cherries to get the bell vouchers behind the rocks, so I had to call the Rescue Service properly for the first time ever.

(also, you redeem them by selling them to the nooklings)


----------



## epona (May 1, 2020)

i found it pleasantly challenging! think it was a really neat feature for them to add, especially considering it's a one-off. just felt like a lot of thought went into it.

always good to see rover too!! i'm hopeful that he'll visit town from time to time now. i missed out on the bell vouchers behind the rocks the first time, because i ate too much fruit, but i started over and managed to get everything


----------



## Flunkifera (May 1, 2020)

If I'm not mistaken Rover also said something along the lines of "see you again (soon?)", so either we will get the chance for more mazes or he will appear again somewhen in the future!


----------



## Clock (May 1, 2020)

Finally got the ticket because my time zone on my Switch was Pacific while my real time is now GMT +8, I‘ll try going to the May Day island tomorrow with a guide so I won’t slip up.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 1, 2020)

I actually really enjoyed the May tour. It was kind of challenging and I had to go back and forth many times to figure it out, but I managed to get all the items - the briefcase and all the bell vouchers. I love the fact that they included Rover!! ☺
Hopefully we'll see more of the May activities through the next days


----------



## Shyria (May 1, 2020)

Also, don't bother stealing all the flowers/bushes. 
They won't stay in your inventory. I was so happy to have so many azaleas 

I had to do it twice because I didn't get to the last tickets on the first try, but it was fairly fun!
I agree with what have been said, dialogues tend to indicate there'll be a new one each day for the duration of the event... Here's to hoping, at least!


----------



## Rosch (May 1, 2020)

It's actually a nice fun puzzle. I also had to do it twice just to get all the tickets.

It's a shame that it can only be done once though. I suddenly miss island tours. 
But I'm actually glad that Rover said it won't be the last time we'll see him.


----------



## Triaged (May 1, 2020)

If you need to reset the island because you didn't get the vouchers, call the rescue service before talking to Rover. They will charge you 100 miles, but send you to the start of the maze with everything reset. You should have three fruit left in your inventory before you talk to him to ensure you get the other vouchers.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 1, 2020)

Aw that was really cool! I had to do it twice lol. I loved seeing Rover again and loved how he talks about his past, traveling through “rails” haha. I’m glad he hints we’re seeing him again.


----------



## Romaki (May 1, 2020)

I really enjoyed it, it was a good thoughtout puzzle. The prize could have been more exciting, but we'll have to see what Rover brings with him.


----------



## Lisha (May 1, 2020)

I had fun with it!


----------



## Baroque (May 1, 2020)

Took about 20-25 minutes to get through. Considering how small it was, I guess it was pretty tough. Still, it was fun enough...?


----------



## Imbri (May 1, 2020)

It was fun. I did reset and ended up checking online, but most of it I puzzled out.

Wish you could keep the bushes, trees, and flowers, but oh well.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 1, 2020)

I did! It was actually really fun  I got everything on the first try so I'm quite happy ^_^ lol


----------



## DinoTown (May 1, 2020)

You only get a single ticket - you can retry the island as many times as you like while you are there but if you leave, you can't go back


----------



## skogkyst (May 1, 2020)

Honestly I thought this event was not that great. It's cool getting the briefcase I guess but bell vouchers are ehh. I'm glad to see Rover though!


----------



## Vikaela (May 1, 2020)

I finished it (without talking to Rover), but I didn't have enough cherries to collect all the bell vouchers.. so I reset it a few times and ended up watching a tutorial c:
I found it fun!


----------



## epona (May 1, 2020)

btw you can also reset after speaking to rover! when you reach the end for the second time he's still there but behaves as though you've already spoken to him (i.e. rover doesn't acknowledge that you reset the maze)


----------



## LatenDale (May 1, 2020)

Interesting enough for the time it took. The bell vouchers are alright but with the stalk market I've not needed bells since the second week, heh. Hopefully the next event is longer, a single 10 minute island is alright but not very involved.


----------



## Alec_Astria (May 1, 2020)

I got it done.  It was actually kind of fun.  Alas, I missed out on some Bell vouchers though.


----------



## alpacac (May 1, 2020)

Totally forgot they were gonna take away my items aka star wand and I had to do the entire tour naked lmao


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 1, 2020)

I was kind of disappointed, it was too easy for me lol kind of wish I could go again or at least there were more difficult mazes


----------



## mocha. (May 1, 2020)

Just finished it - I think I did it in around 15 minutes? I really enjoyed it actually and seeing rover at the end was a lovely surprise  definitely not up to the standard of shrines in BOTW difficulty wise but still enjoyable.


----------



## Morningowl (May 1, 2020)

Its simple but enjoyable  plus you get to see rover! Imagine this was meant to be a one day event but people don’t like those and don’t like missing out. Its nice for those who wouldn’t be able to do it today. Also like the idea of event mystery islands.


----------



## Believe (May 1, 2020)

Is the event only once that you can do during anytime between May 1-7 or is it once a day through each day? I feel like a new maze each day would make more sense and give more prizes but probably not the case


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (May 1, 2020)

Believe said:


> Is the event only once that you can do during anytime between May 1-7 or is it once a day through each day? I feel like a new maze each day would make more sense and give more prizes but probably not the case



Just the one


----------



## aetherene (May 1, 2020)

Neeeevermind. I found out that they mail the bell vouchers and the briefcase to your house so it's okay to reset even after talking to Rover!


----------



## virtualpet (May 1, 2020)

*Blix: *I did it! I actually had to kind of cheat a bit and hard restart our game because I messed up with the fruits and couldn't get the final bells, but it was a really fun puzzle to solve


----------



## Miss Misty (May 1, 2020)

I had a lot of fun with the puzzle and I was able to get it on my first try! The only tool I had break was the worn axe. It's all about weighing the options you have available and what they will lead to.


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 1, 2020)

Ok, so I'm dumb! I can't seem to get save enough fruit for the end! How on earth do you guys do it?


----------



## xara (May 1, 2020)

i finished it about 20 mins ago! it was definitely interesting and it was so nice to see rover again - i hope we’ll see more of him in the future <33


----------



## h1pst4r (May 1, 2020)

rayraysparkles said:


> Ok, so I'm dumb! I can't seem to get save enough fruit for the end! How on earth do you guys do it?



I just finished it! Don't use the fruit to dig up trees after you get the axe. Just chop the trees down.


----------



## Mopache (May 1, 2020)

I have my Resident Services building closed for upgrading today so Nook isn't giving me the ticket, I'm a bit sad


----------



## DragonLatios (May 1, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> you can only go once????
> 
> and yes i scanned rover's amiibo earlier too. i love him!


What dose he say when you scan him?


----------



## intestines (May 1, 2020)

At first I didn't get all the tickets but i restarted using the rescue service and got them, I actually really enjoyed doing it as they brought rover back. It was very cute :>


----------



## kirbbys (May 1, 2020)

It was really cute ? I had to call Rescue Services (the second time in 12 hours, smh) because I messed up halfway through the maze, but it was fun, and I really enjoyed seeing Rover again. :-] Didn't manage to save enough fruit for the other four vouchers, though...


----------



## trashpedia (May 1, 2020)

I managed to get all the tickets. It was a cute little event and nothing too big other than getting Rover’s briefcase. I wonder what he’ll be back in the future.


----------



## alitwick (May 1, 2020)

Got all the tickets after a few tries. The key is to determine which trees have to be dug up to get to the DIY table and materials to craft another axe and which ones you can cut later. If I wasn’t left with three pieces of fruit after clearing the area, I restarted.

It was a cute little event, but nothing more. Then again, it’s May Day, so it really didn’t have to be.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (May 1, 2020)

I loved this little event. It was nothing huge but it was something to break up the day to day. I would love if we had more of these.


----------



## Lokidoki (May 1, 2020)

All i can say is when you get the iron nugget only use the axe to remove the trees.. those rocks blocking the bells vouz mocked me o-o


----------



## Spooky. (May 1, 2020)

So how many fruits should you bring? I'm confused about it just reading through the thread but I can't start it until later


----------



## Insulaire (May 1, 2020)

You can’t bring anything. Everything will be provided for you


----------



## stiney (May 1, 2020)

sicklewillow said:


> You shouldn't leave the island though and call rescue service. Wilbur mentioned it after I first completed the maze. He said I couls reset it the maze again.



He says it when you first land, too.

	Post automatically merged: May 1, 2020



Spooky. said:


> So how many fruits should you bring? I'm confused about it just reading through the thread but I can't start it until later



You can’t bring anything. There are just enough supplies and fruit to solve the maze and collect the extra prizes if you make no mistakes. But if you do, while still on the island, you can use rescue services on your phone to reset.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 1, 2020)

I quite enjoyed it! I was stuck so watched a YouTube tutorial video to help me out lol, and I called The Rescue Service so i was able to get all the bell vouchers!

It was great seeing Rover again, and it's kind of cool that we will be seeing him again, as in the old games we saw him in the beginning and that was all.


----------



## Nefarious (May 1, 2020)

Loved seeing Rover again.

The maze was actually really fun! Not too difficult but not too easy either. Hope this inspires people to make their own puzzles, would love to try user-made mazes sometime in the future.


----------



## Red Cat (May 2, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Loved seeing Rover again.
> 
> The maze was actually really fun! Not too difficult but not too easy either. Hope this inspires people to make their own puzzles, would love to try user-made mazes sometime in the future.


If NH was like NL where you could just buy another cartridge for another town, I could see people making maze/game islands, but I don't think many people will dedicate their islands for that given the price of getting another Switch.


----------



## Clock (May 2, 2020)

I finished the May Day tour this afternoon. It was fun and a bit tricky with the waterholes but managed to finished it and get all of the vouchers, If you want all of the vouchers, save 3 fruits for 3 rocks blocking the bush.


----------



## mayortiffany (May 2, 2020)

I missed the group of vouchers hidden behind the 3 rocks... think I ate too much fruit!

It was a fun maze though, and I was able to work my way to the end without a guide. Didn't spoil myself before I started (for a change!). Cute event, and it was a nice way to introduce Rover.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 2, 2020)

Yep, it's pretty fun. Managed to get all the bell vouchers and made a farewell to Rover


----------

